# Income Tax Questiom



## MikeNAustin (Jun 30, 2019)

Do the US and Mexico have a tax agreement that prevents double taxation?


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

No.

Cross-national income taxation is extremely complicated if you wish to explore the finer details. Seek ye a cross-professional.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes, https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-trty/mexico.pdf

As far as personal income from SSA, retirement income (IRA, pensions), you are protected from double taxation.

As with any American living outside the US you do not escape your federal tax obligation.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

LoggedIn said:


> No.
> 
> Cross-national income taxation is extremely complicated if you wish to explore the finer details. Seek ye a cross-professional.


Why post false information?

Yes, The US and Canada have tax treaties with Mexico which avoids double taxation on income tax. 

This info can easily be found with a simple Google search.

However, treaties which prevent double taxation don't mean you don't have to pay tax in one country just because you paid in another. What it means is if, for example, you paid 3% tax on income in Mexico, but you are in a 15% tax bracket in the the US, the 3% you paid in Mexico would be deducted, so you would owe 12% in the US.


----------

